# Bilge pump suggestions?



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Just wondering what everyone uses? Mine burnt out on my key west and it's time for a replacement... 

I had a rule 500 GPH, but thought about picking up an Attwood Tsunami. Se brand is used for my aerator but the bilge seems to be a bit more important. 

Any ideas and/or input/suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rule is the one for mariners. 

And u can get just the motor/head which makes for an easy repair.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Avoid the Rule "RM" series automatic pumps, the ones with the oil sensors. I've had reliability issues with them. The company is great though and stands behind their products when it comes to warranty replacements.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just read this and thought you'd be well served to replace a puny 500gph pump with a 700 or 800 if possible. If you got a bunch of water in your hull you'll appreciate the difference....


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I just stared using Johnson Pumps after the all rules all took a Sh*t on me time after time.

They have a stainless shaft and half the price of Rule.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> I just stared using Johnson Pumps after the all rules all took a Sh*t on me time after time.
> 
> They have a stainless shaft and half the price of Rule.



Tell us more............always looking for better stuff


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Just read this and thought you'd be well served to replace a puny 500gph pump with a 700 or 800 if possible.  If you got a bunch of water in your hull you'll appreciate the difference....


X2. A couple years ago I had some service done to my boat. I experience an issue when one of the thru hull drain hoses was not properly tightened. I was about a mile and a half offshore when I stopped I noticed my bilge pump running. This is very abnormal for my boat. Open the hatch and saw water gushing in. 1000 GHP rule was struggling to keep up. I quickly reattached the hose, and ran back into the inlet to a protected beach to complete the repair.. 

Go big or get sunk!  

Cheers!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > I just stared using Johnson Pumps after the all rules all took a Sh*t on me time after time.
> >
> > They have a stainless shaft and half the price of Rule.
> 
> ...


I had to replace a baitwell pump from the original installed by Hells Bay in 2001…it cracked…it was a Pro Series and they no longer make the base for the pump.  The space was very tight and all the new Rule pumps were too big to fit.  I found a Johnson that was the same size as the original - with a replaceable cartridge and great price with a lifetime warranty.  Been working great since.  Talked to a few guys that have been using them for a couple of years now with no complaints.

http://www.spx.com/en/johnson-pump-marine/pd-marine-bilge-cartridge-and-ultima-combo/


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I use the Johnson pump for my live well since it's a simple cartridge and much easier to replace in a very restricted area (understatement).   Can't say I've been that pleased with them since I rarely get six months before needing to replace the cartridge....  Yes, I know I'm using mine ten times as much as a weekend warrior but I've been disappointed by the short life span (and have replaced a half dozen at this point).  Funny thing, the ease of replacement (and the fact I always keep a spare in my shop ready to install...) keeps me using them.  Now if only someone would make a 700gph pump that was simple to install/remove that lasted a few years....  Every now and then it's nice to dream a bit -but reality is my daily bread.

By the way, for my beat up old Maverick skiff with no inner liner... I have two 1100gph bilge pumps. Each one is separately powered, fused, switched, and has completely separate hose and through hull setups... With a hull that's not self bailing I consider it a minimum safety requirement. I can switch on both and empty six inches of water on the floor (skiff 16'10" - 7' wide) in less than five minutes.... another of those "ask me how I know moments".


----------

